
Show HN: Aurees – Git GUI for Windows, Mac, and Linux – Easy, Fast, and Free - ychetyrko
https://aurees.com/?hn
======
Semaphor
As it might be relevant: Free as in beer, not speech.

And even the free beer is limited:

> You agree that each and every e-mail address, which You use during
> registration or to commit changes into a Git repository, is automatically
> sent to and stored by Nezaboodka for verification purposes;

> You agree with Nezaboodka's and their partners' advertising to be shown by
> the Software and to be sent to Your registration e-mail;

> You may neither disable nor block automatic updates of the Software;

> You may neither disable nor block sending of anonymous usage statistics to
> Nezaboodka;

